# يامعين من ليس له معين



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

يامعين من ليس له معين









"أنا أعينك،يقول الرب"(اش14:41)



+ أيها الوحيد ، أيها المريض ، أيها الكهل ، أيها العجوز ، أيها الضعيف الروح ، أيها المسكين ، أيها اليتيم ، أيتها الأرملة .

هذا وعد أكيد من الله لك : " وهو المُعين لكل من ليس له مُعين ، ورجاء لكل من ليس له رجاء ، ميناء الذين في بحر عاصف "

+ فعندما ينفض الكل من حولك ، وعندما يتركك الشريك ويرحل إلى العالم الآخر ، أو يغضب بسبب عدم الحكمة ، أو عدم الإحتمال .

+ وعندما يتزوج كل الأبناء ، وتعيش وحدك ، ثق أنك لستَ وحدك ، لأن مُعينك القوي والدائم موجود معك ، وإلى جوارك في وحدتك وآلامك ، ويشاطرك الرب أحزانك ، فتزول أو تخف .

+ وقال القديس بولس الرسول : " إن كان الله معنا ، فمن علينا " ( رو 8 : 31 ) ؟

+ وقد شاهد وشهد داود ، لمعونة الرب ، بعدما تخلّى عنه الأهل ، والأبناء ، والأصدقاء والأقرباء والزملاء ، وقال :

· " الرب حصن حياتى ممن أرتعب ؟! إن نزل علي جيش ، لا يخاف قلبي ، إن قامت علي حرب ، ففي ذلك أنا مُطمئن ..... إن أبي وأمي قد تركاني ، والرب يضُمني ( إلى صدره الحنون ) .... " ( مز 27 : 1 – 10 ) .

· " عوني ومُنقذي أنت " ( مز 40 : 17 ) .

· " معونتي من عند الرب " ( مز 121 : 2 ) .

· " وأنت يارب أعنتني وعزّيتني " ( مز 16 : 17 ) .

+ وهذه وعود الرب لكل قلب مُحب له :

· " يرسل لك عوناً من قدسه " ( مز 20 : 2 ) .

· " يذخّر معونة للمستقيمين " ( أم 2 : 7 ) .

· " لا تخف لأني معك ، قد أيدتك ، وعضدتك ( شجعتك وسندتك ) .. يكون محاربوك كلاشئ وكالعدم ، لأني أنا الرب إلهك ، القائل لك : لا تخف أنا أعينك " ( إش 41 : 10 – 13 ) .

· " الرب مُعين لي ، فلا أخاف ماذا يصنع بي الإنسان " ( عب 13 : 6 ) .

· " إني أنا معك ، فلن يقع بك أحد ليُؤذيك " ( أع 18 : 10 ) .

· " معه أنا في الضيق ، أُنقذه وأمجده " ( مز 91 : 15 ) .

+ ويسأل الرب الذين لا يلجأون إليه ، طلباً للمعونة اللازمة في الشدة ، فيقول : " إلى من تهربون ( طلباً ) للمعونة ؟! " ( إش 10 : 3 ) .

+ فالبشر ليس عندهم " عون " حقيقي ، وقد يسمعون شكواك ، وربما يسخرون أو ينتقدون أو يوبخون فقط !! .

+ ولكن كل من إلتجأ إلى الرب ، وجد عنده المعونة العاجلة ، أو الآجلة ، ووجد عنده الحلول الكاملة لأصعب المشاكل ، لأنه لا يعسُر عليه شئ بالطبع . 

" وطوبى لمن إله يعقوب مُعينه " ( مز 146 : 5 )​


----------



## sparrow (29 ديسمبر 2010)

لا تخف لأني معك ، قد أيدتك ، وعضدتك ( شجعتك وسندتك ) .. يكون محاربوك كلاشئ وكالعدم ، لأني أنا الرب إلهك ، القائل لك : لا تخف أنا أعينك 

ولكن كل من إلتجأ إلى الرب ، وجد عنده المعونة العاجلة ، أو الآجلة ، ووجد عنده الحلول الكاملة لأصعب المشاكل ، لأنه لا يعسُر عليه شئ بالطبع 

معزي جداا
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

